# Best Fifth Wheel for the $$



## dpatton317 (Dec 31, 2008)

We have had a small travel trailer and are looking for a larger unit and like the Fifth Wheels.  I have tried to find out which is the best manufacturer, but haven't been able to locate anything - sort of a "Consumer Report" for RV's.  Can someone give me some feedback on your experience and what to look for and what to stay away from?  We are looking at a used model not over 30-32 feel long.  Thanks.


----------



## jetboat (Dec 31, 2008)

RE: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

welcome to the site! this is a subjective question, what kind of rving are going to be doing. weekends,a few weeks, or full time.get the layout you need and like,then compare prices. theres entry level all the way to first cabin.we have stayed in the middle range. also whts the size of the truck towing the 5th.good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

RE: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

well the most i can say is wlecome to the forums ,, GTS might be on here in a bit ,, and he'll be able to steer u in the right direction on u'r purchase ,,, btw the is a rv resource sight ,, but can't remember the sight right off hand ,, it's kinda like rv consumers guide ,, some thing like that ,,,    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

other words he don't know, sorry 730 just having fun on the last night of the year :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

But like he stated GTS will put you in the right direction :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

Debra, 
Seriously look at Sunny Brook's Brookside or Bristol Bay.  I sell the Brookside and I can tell you that they are unbeatable when you compare how they are built and equipped.
Another to look at is the Canyon Trail by Gulf Stream.  We sell them also and they are great trailers.


----------



## Pancanbob (Jan 4, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

Hi, dpatton317
Welcome to the forum.
I think what 730
but can't remember the sight right off hand ,, it's kinda like rv consumers guide ,, some thing like that ,,,      

 is     http://www.rv.org/index.html     Itâ€™s a kind of a â€œConsumerâ€™s Reportâ€ for RV
Good luck


----------



## debsu50 (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

check out consumer report.not all 5th wheels are for all season.We have researched for 4 yrs.and we bought a used NUWA ,Discover America.Ours is a 29 fter.New they are sooo high priced.glad we bought used.Check craigslist too.There are lots to stay away from we found out. good luck. just do your research well. Deb


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

NUWA makes a good 5th wheel.  My HitchHiker is still going strong.  The high prices are relative to the time.  The lower price I paid 14 years ago would be about equal to the higher price now.  Actually you can probably get a better deal now.


----------



## debsu50 (Jan 17, 2009)

RE: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

We called rv dealers .and ask about the used 5th wheels we were looking for.like example 2004- 2006. NUWA .then we got a call from H + K campers in Columbus KS. about 3 hrs away.A couple was trading and ordering new and bigger. we were wanting a Hitchhiker by NUWA or a Discover America by NUWA. hard to find.Good rv so people keep a long time.If you plan to fulltime, all season is important.Carl at H+ K was nice. Good luck!  Deb


----------



## debsu50 (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

Also lots of camper sales sre going out of business,NUWA ,Carriage, ect, Good  trailers. Since 1969.now going out of business. Debsu50


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

I'm not so sure that HitchHiker is out of business.  I just sent an e-mail to NUWA to see if they are still in business.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

I didn't want to believe the hitchHiker is no more but, I just got an e-mail back from NUWA and they have dropped their lower priced HitchHiker Models in favor of their more upscale 5th wheels.  It doesn't make much sense to me in the down turned economy to drop your less expensive line.  Oh well what do I know?   Now with Carriage and HitchHiker gone, their aren't very many good quality 5th wheels left.   Before I get any naysayers I said not very many not ALL.  Now its a free for all to figure out which ones of the ones left standing are good.    :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

It seems that NUWA is discontinuing the lower priced HitchHiker II LS model line and continuing production of the higher priced  HitchHiker Discover America and HitchHiker Champagne 5th Wheels.   IT JUST DOESN'T MAKE SENSE in these economic times.


----------



## raskal (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

As the Happy Owner of a Carriage 5th wheel, I was currious as to the posts indicating the company was "out of business" so I emailed them and thankfully got the following answer;

"We would be curious to know what web site said we were going out of
business.  We are manufacturing Carriage product 4 days a week just like
always and have no plans of doing otherwise.  You will have no parts or
service problems.

Carriage, Inc. Customer Relations Department "

Thus far we've been snug in the cold of the winter and cool in the summers in our Cameo unit and well responded to by service/warrantee when the inevitable component problems arose.

To our mind, Carriage was well worth the money spent.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

Glad to here Carriage is still in business.  That would be one of my choices if I bought a new 5th wheel.  I always liked the Alpenlite, HitchHiker II and Carriage.  It looks like Carriage is about the only one left.  My next 2 choices would be Excel and SunnyBrook.


----------



## gewe72 (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

Hi,

I just bought a Sundance 3300RLB Fifth Wheel Loft through RVSaleprices and I got an amzingly low price!!  I'm very happy with this trailer.  Check out www.rvsaleprices.com.  You will not be disappointed.

Gary E


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

Gary I guess there is nothing like advertising for free. I see you have 3 post with the basic same claim. I would suggest that if you want people to check out your deals, then you should pay for it. :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

Naughty, naughty. :evil: It's not nice to jip the RVusa folks.  Pay up.. :bleh:


----------



## debsu50 (Mar 10, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

Hope Carriage can stay n business, Time will tell. We just heard about all the ones going under from our rv salesman.we were surprised,We had carriage or nuwa picked to buy.liked the windows in the hitchkier better more open.the older carriage probably was fine.new ones at the rv show were little windows.We ended up w/ 2004 discover America. we may have home sold and be on our way we hope.Houses are lower than when we bought 7 yrs ago.Texas first! Gota see our son and family first! Debsu


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 10, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

The main reason we have kept our HitchHiker II all these years are the big windows with the louvers/slats all the way down them.  Can't find them like that anymore.  That and were cheap. :laugh:  :laugh:

Have a good trip Debsu.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 10, 2009)

Re: Best Fifth Wheel for the $$

Let Gary try to get warranty work done on his Sundance....Heartland has stopped paying warranty for the next 90 days...we will see what happens after that.


----------

